# RaspberryPi comme serveur Time Machine



## Mikey (15 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, A la lecture du dossier sur le Raspberry j'ai décidé de me lancer et voila que j'ai reçu tout le matériel nécessaire, j'ai téléchargé la distribution Raspbian + RPi-sd card builder.
C'est sur ce dernier que mon iMac bloque. Après avoir donné le chemin de la carte SDHC, le code administrateur la carte est éjectée, puis quelques secondes plus tard je reçois un message d'erreur.
Quelqu'un peut-il maider, merci d'avance
Je suis sur LION 10.7.5


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2013)

Quelle méthode emploies-tu et quel message obtiens-tu ?


----------



## Mikey (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'ai téléchargé : RPi-sd card builder V1-2
et 2013-02-09wheezy rasbian.img

L'utilitaire procède comme donné sur e site jusqu'au point 6 puis donne directement 'erreur:
"L'action "exécuter un script Shell (image to card" a rencontré une erreur.
Vérifiez les propriétés de l'action puis réexécutez le processus"
Mais la carte SDHC à été éjectée (testée dans le slot du Mac et dans un adaptateur USB

J'ai fait l'opération avec mon iMac et mon MacBook Pro !!

Merci de votre aide
Mikey


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2013)

Va falloir que j'essaye, pour voir.


----------



## daffyb (17 Mars 2013)

Mikey a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai téléchargé : RPi-sd card builder V1-2
> et 2013-02-09wheezy rasbian.img
> 
> ...



il est important que la carte soit démontée, mais non pas éjectée comme tu le dis.
Depuis l'utilitaire de disque on peut voir la différence


----------



## Mikey (18 Mars 2013)

Merci à Bompi et à dafyb
Je ne sais pas si cela a influa,cé, mais en gardant l'utilitaire disk cela a fonctionné parfaitement
A plus tard sur le forum
Mikey


----------

